# start bidding on commercial jobs



## Myers drywall (Dec 15, 2011)

Drywall Sub
I'm thinking about bidding on some smaller commercial drywall projects to include meta stud framing and the grid. I have been doing this type of work for 20+ years (just never estimating commercial jobs). Just wondering how much money I need to cover material, etc. I will be doing the labor with my crew and know what I need for labor cost. I am very serious about this, but nervous at the same time. The last few years I have been subbing off of bigger companies.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Estimating materials correctly is a key aspect of bidding. If you've been in the trade for 20 years you should have a pretty good idea how to figure material.

In commercial work make certain you use the type of material that is spec'd out, not what you think will work.

It is very unlikely you will get any advance money in commercial work. You will have to front the materials.

Establish accounts at the supply houses you will need. One can generally get an "over the phone price" to get a ball park figure on materials. Make up a material list and ask the supply house for a quote. 

Don't forget that you will need to cover your overhead also.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

Myers drywall said:


> Drywall Sub
> I'm thinking about bidding on some smaller commercial drywall projects to include meta stud framing and the grid. I have been doing this type of work for 20+ years (just never estimating commercial jobs). Just wondering how much money I need to cover material, etc. I will be doing the labor with my crew and know what I need for labor cost. I am very serious about this, but nervous at the same time. The last few years I have been subbing off of bigger companies.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


If you have been subbing the work already, why wouldn't you know?


----------



## Myers drywall (Dec 15, 2011)

because I have only had to supply labor


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Have to watch your scheduling with mechanical subs to make grinds work. Time tables are important. No your fire penetrations in ceiling.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Materials are more important than the labor in alot of aspects. Just piece it together like you would if you were there, then add some flex space. I mean estimating sheetrock itself is easy as far as materials, but then ask where are you getting your rock? Is that the best deal? You make and break big projects on the material side.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

as far as $$ you wil need to front labour and materials bills for atleast the first 60 days at best to 120 at worst depending on the GC's payment cycle.

if you get 30/30 ie invoice for works up to 30th paid 30th month after you need to front 60 days worth of work,

if you have 30/30 suppiler accounts you dont need to cover materials but you will find every job will have a special order product that you have to buy from a special supply house that you dont have credit with.

you also need to cover "hold back" which is around 10% of your contract sum.

if you have a good gig doing labour only then dont be suprised that you make more money than the guy you suby to some times,


----------



## Myers drywall (Dec 15, 2011)

MRGHM, Thank you. This is very informative. Thank you all for the information.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

on the commercial side, alot of drywall materials will be VERY EXPENSIVE and cost more than labor. Obviously certain grid and tile types are cheap, but if you start getting into slotted grid and ultima humigaurd tile with trim etc.. you're looking at material that can be $5 plus. Grid trims such as AXIOM can be $10 plus per LF. Make sure your take-offs are 100% and add for waste. In addition, figure to replace damaged ceiling tile after b/c the other trades always have to get in for a few tweeks. GC will want you to eat that. Start a relationship with the supplier. Get the info u need. Good Luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## HawaiiBuilder (Jan 15, 2009)

Myers drywall said:


> Drywall Sub
> I'm thinking about bidding on some smaller commercial drywall projects to include meta stud framing and the grid. I have been doing this type of work for 20+ years (just never estimating commercial jobs). Just wondering how much money I need to cover material, etc. I will be doing the labor with my crew and know what I need for labor cost. I am very serious about this, but nervous at the same time. The last few years I have been subbing off of bigger companies.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Make sure that you have a strong financial position to cover not only the cost of material and labor purchases before you receive payment from the General but also living expenses for yourself and family. This can be very stressful...I've been there and also have seen others who are trying so hard to keep their employees working and have to deal with slow payment.
The last two years have been slow, so I took a job as a Sup. for another General and during the last month, 3 of our subs. closed down their operations, a couple of them had a workforce of more than 30 employees. They had contracts going but didn't have the cash flow.
Start small and get to know the General Contractors, be reliable and do a good job and they may try to help you out with the larger projects with paying for your materials or a joint check agreement...Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

If you are doing studs and drywall, keep in mind you have to deal with inspections. You do the framing, then wait for the MEP guys to get their rough in done and inspected, THEN you get a framing inspection. A lot of jurisdictions want a screw inspection before you start finishing.

How do you get the rock into the job? Do you have to supply a forklift? Crane? Is the supplier going to take care of it?

Then there is the infamous drywall punch list. What I like to do is have the painter prime the walls, then have the finisher come back and do any necessary touch up. You have to account for touch up/punch list in your price. You will not do the work once and walk away.


----------

